# New Canon Binoculars / not rumor Just FYI



## Tangent (Sep 20, 2019)

8 x 20 and 10x 20 IS. Compact. Under a pound. Packable.
CR123A lithium battery, not AA. I could wish for a bit larger objective lenses, but these are, as it were, M series binoculars. As in compact is the priority.









8 x 20 IS


Compact and Lightest* Binoculars with Image Stabilization High Magnification Ratio: 8x High Efficiency Shift-System Image Stabilizer System Powered IS Mode Field Flattener Lens Super Spectra Coating




shop.usa.canon.com












10 x 20 IS


Compact and Lightweight IS Binoculars High Magnification Ratio: 10x High Efficiency Shift-System Image Stabilizer System Powered IS Mode Field Flattener Lens Super Spectra Coating




shop.usa.canon.com


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2019)

There is a whole thread on this already https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...aturing-lens-shift-image-stabilization.37618/


----------

